# JM Boswell Fans



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like JM has been busy making some new pipes. Just wanted to give you a "heads-up". Some "good lookers" here:

http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Sale Pipes.html


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Plenty of lookers there!!!

Though I think I may be in his shop next month. I will probably save my coin until then!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

J.M just updated some new pipes on his site.



This one has found a good home! p





.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> J.M just updated some new pipes on his site.
> 
> This one has found a good home! p
> 
> .


Thats a looker but I am waiting to get one like the tomato one that you have thats a beauty, can you post the picture again.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I really like that civil war minnie ball pipe. My mind is telling me "65 bucks? what a steal!", but my bank account would probably sing a different tune.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I was supposed to drive up to Boston this week. His shop is pretty much on the way and I was going stop in for a bowl and probably 2 or 3 more pipes. Looks like I may have to wait a few weeks though.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Root is a big Bozzie-sniffer. He'll be over here sooner or later...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Root is a big Bozzie-sniffer. He'll be over here sooner or later...


I think Blake got the best of the lot this time, grats on the purchase.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

FYI...I've been waiting to see JM Boswell's new site and it looks like it's up and running as of today.

http://www.boswellpipes.com/index.html

New pipes coming out tomorrow...Friday!


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

I try to smoke a bowl of tobacco at J.M. Boswell's shop every week... they have a great smoking lounge upstairs and samples of their tobacco. 

Boswell's being right in my town is what got me into pipes in the first place. I recommend a visit!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's the latest announcement from JM Boswell's site...

_"We will be posting new "Pipes For Sale" next Wednesday & Thursday (10/15 & 10/16)" _.

http://www.boswellpipes.com/

Just wanted to give anyone interested in purchasing one of his pipes, a heads-up. They do tend to sell quick!

p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> Here's the latest announcement from JM Boswell's site...
> 
> _"We will be posting new "Pipes For Sale" next Wednesday & Thursday (10/15 & 10/16)" _.
> 
> ...


This is so nice of you to mention. :tu


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Number 10,3,5 and 8 please! (lets home father christmas reads this, I know he smokes pipes she he ought too...!!!?) p


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder; just picked up the smooth poker. :tu


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Thanks for the reminder; just picked up the smooth poker. :tu


Is that pipe #1? nice pick p


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> Is that pipe #1? nice pick p


That's the one.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Here it is:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I was looking at that poker when I got home from work at around 3:30...and was surprised it didn't have a *SOLD* sign on it. That's sure a great lookin' pipe!

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> I was looking at that poker when I got home from work at around 3:30...and was surprised it didn't have a *SOLD* sign on it. That's sure a great lookin' pipe!
> 
> Best of luck with it.


It does now. :tu
Thanks for the heads-up!
I probably wouldda missed it.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

sweet pipe. 

Its amazing how fast most of them were snaged up.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

jeromy said:


> sweet pipe.
> 
> Its amazing how fast most of them were snaged up.


JM's pipes have become really popular in the past few years. He makes a good product for a reasonable price. His family run business gives one that "mom and pop" feels especially when you visit their store or give them a call to order.

"Gotta get up pretty early in the mornin'" to snag one of those nice ones!  

p


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

You gotta love these pipes for the price and the quality ... i just got the Swirl Classic from him on wensday ... i cannot wait to get it here and fire it up ....:tu


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know if they still do this, but you could call them and tell them what you are looking for and they send a pic of what they have in stock that is close. Give them a shout. They are really nice people.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone know if they do custom work? I saw on their site that they've incorporated bits of deer antler, and I had the idea for a oom paul shaped pipe that would use a long section of antler for the stem. I'd supply the antler; they'd drill it. Think they'd take that on?

I'd have to save up the scratch for it, of course.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is a quote from their FAQ section that might answer your question.



> Will Boswell make me a pipe like one in the "Pipe Gallery"?If for some reason you don't see the pipe of your dreams on our "Pipes For Sale" page, we may have a pipe that suits your needs in our store. *J.M. may be able to make a special order pipe for you. Special orders may take quite a bit of time*; and due to variations in the grain, size, and direction of each briar block, we can't make an exact replica. *Special orders can not be accommodated during certain times of the year.*


I would suggest giving them a call to find out for sure. The couple times I've called them, they have been very friendly and easy to talk to. I think it would be kick ass to have JM custom make a pipe just for me. Especially if he incorporated something I sent him into it. Very cool idea.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

I wanted a Pocket Pipe from them. They searched their stock and did not have one. They wanted too know exactly what I was looking for. I sent them a picture from their gallery of the one I wanted. They stated that JM would make some soon and that they would get back to me. No less than a couple of weeks, they sent me some pics of what he had made. JM had made 3 different ones. I had first choice of which one I wanted. Now that is what I call service. It was their standard price and I am very happy. This is my 2nd pipe from them. Also their blends are quite good and also at a good price. I really like one that is not listed. It is their Countryside which is an English Blend. At $2.20 an ounce it also is a great price. 


Joe


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

They posted up some more, a few are not marked sold yet. (as of this posting) Their are a few pipes I am really having a hard time resisting p


----------



## jlbst49 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just grabbed a freehand before it was put online. Life is good. Lets see if I can attach a pic... 

Jeff


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats a sharp looking pipe. I've been really thinking about buying a Boswell, and that may have been the one that would have sealed the deal if I saw it on their page.


----------



## davejr (Oct 20, 2008)

I have lurked in this forum for some time, I think that this thread is a good place for me to speak up. As part of my vacation, I was at Boswell's this past summer and everyone there was very friendly. That day I purchased four Boswell pipes and after talking to J.M. a while I asked him to make a custom pipe for me. It came in last week and I can say I was very impressed with his quality and craftsmanship. I would not trade a pipe rack of Dunhill's for my newest Boswell. I have not smoked it yet but if it is as good as the others that I have from Boswell then I will not disappointed.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

davejr said:


> I have lurked in this forum for some time, I think that this thread is a good place for me to speak up. As part of my vacation, I was at Boswell's this past summer and everyone there was very friendly. That day I purchased four Boswell pipes and after talking to J.M. a while I asked him to make a custom pipe for me. It came in last week and I can say I was very impressed with his quality and craftsmanship. I would not trade a pipe rack of Dunhill's for my newest Boswell. I have not smoked it yet but if it is as good as the others that I have from Boswell then I will not disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 9885


wow, pretty nice! thanks for shareing that.


----------



## Corn Mouth (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure where else to ask but do they sell their tobaccos to other tobacconist? I want to be able to buy their tobaccos at a B&M but none around me carry them so I was just curious.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Heads-up*

Site says an update of new pipes will be listed TODAY.

Fri. 11/07/08

http://www.boswellpipes.com/index.html


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

They sure dont last!! 

I was watching the page, updating every few minutes earlier this morning and watching them drop one by one!

I didn't see anything that really tickled my fancy this go around. I decided to send them an email to see if they may have something in the shop closer to what I would like.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep...anymore it's like dialing in to win concert tickets on a radio station. 



I think the best bet nowadays is to call and give them an idea of what you want...or perhaps a pipe similar to something on their site.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I got a reply back from Gail, doesn't sound like they have anything currently that lines up with what I was hoping for. And as of now JM is not taking on any custom orders due to the holidays.. Guess I will have to watch and see if I can be caller number 8 myself if something turns up!  I'm not in huge hurry though, my b-day is in Feb so I might just wait around till then when the holidays is through, and have a custom one made for me.

This one is pretty much exactly what I want! Too bad I didn't see it till it was long since sold! Great price too! 

:dr
http://www.boswellpipes.com/bosestate911nosewarmer.htm


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Big D KC said:


> This one is pretty much exactly what I want! Too bad I didn't see it till it was long since sold! Great price too!
> 
> :dr
> http://www.boswellpipes.com/bosestate911nosewarmer.htm


I was eyeballing that one too, but like you said... long since sold!


----------



## Zapha (Nov 2, 2008)

I really like a lot of the Churchwardens they make. I'm thinking about stopping by there next time I have a reason to go so far, maybe next time I go up to Penn State I'll stop by on the way back...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a "heads-up". Some new pipes added today.

Welcome to Boswells

This ones nice:

They go quick! ipe:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

After months of frustration with not being timely and losing out on their pipes (I sucked worse at that than I do on Ebay!), I called them and asked them to make me one that was as close to a carbon copy of the last one I lusted for. They told me to be patient but they thought they could get it done. Less than 2 weeks later, the pipe was in my sweaty mitts. It was at least as gorgeous as the one I missed.

I'm thinking of commissioning them to make one of those swirly jobs in a giant size for me. And whatever they use to coat the inside of their bowls works. I got a decent start on a cake after just a few bowls.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

dmkerr said:


> I'm thinking of commissioning them to make one of those swirly jobs in a giant size for me. And whatever they use to coat the inside of their bowls works. I got a decent start on a cake after just a few bowls.


JM uses a Pre-Carb inside his pipes. Here's a bit more information on the process.

Ozark Mountain Briars-A Few Words About Briar

Some people feel it leaves an aftertaste and prefer not to have it in there. Like you, I find it gives a nice "jump start" for a new pipe.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> JM uses a Pre-Carb inside his pipes. Here's a bit more information on the process.
> 
> Ozark Mountain Briars-A Few Words About Briar
> 
> Some people feel it leaves an aftertaste and prefer not to have it in there. Like you, I find it gives a nice "jump start" for a new pipe.


Thanks for the link. The guy's pipes look interesting. And I agree about the pre-carb - I didn't notice any taste and anything that's going to help break in a new briar is a benefit. I think this aftertaste that people find objectionable is just the absence of the taste of bare wood, as this link suggests.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I just bought the pipe that you have in the picture Blaylock!! Called them up and talked to JM himself. He's a really nice guy and we talked a bit about his inspiration for the pipe and some of the techniques that he used when making it.

I really like the small stuff on the pipe. The plateux at the end of the shank, the etching on the bowl, and the unique shape of the bit. He's even throwing in a sample of his tobacco, a pipe tool, and some cleaners.

Now that's the type of customer service that I like.



Blaylock said:


> Just a "heads-up". Some new pipes added today.
> 
> Welcome to Boswells
> 
> ...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

How do Boswells smoke? I assume great, but are they comparable to good factory pipes like Stanwell and Savinelli, or are they even better?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> How do Boswells smoke? I assume great, but are they comparable to good factory pipes like Stanwell and Savinelli, or are they even better?


Well, they smoke good sooner than Stanwell's or Savinelli's, that's for sure! The pre-carb does a good job of breaking in the wood. As for smoking better, I can't say they do. I'm awfully fond of my Savinelli's. I've got 5 of their factory pipes - mostly Baronet's and Hercules - and I think they're great. I also have two Stanwell's - a Legend and a Golden Danish - and they're quite good as well. The Boswell I own has the advantage of being handmade and it looks like more care was put into it - and I'm sure it was! My Sav's and Stannies are nice looking pipes. My Boswell is a stunner! But they all pretty much smoke equally well.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

drastic_quench said:


> How do Boswells smoke? I assume great, but are they comparable to good factory pipes like Stanwell and Savinelli, or are they even better?


I've got three Boswells and they all smoke fine. Great craftmanship and a nice size opening, which makes for a good draw. For the money, they are well worth a try, IMO.

This is one I smoke exclusively Virginias, and is in my regular rotation.










Scott, best of luck with yours!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love how boswell releases new pipes everytime I have no money....


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Blaylock said:


>


That's one of the most beautifull pipes I've ever seen! Exactly the type of pipe I like. (I usually don´t like most of the Boswell)


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Requiem said:


> That's one of the most beautifull pipes I've ever seen! Exactly the type of pipe I like. (I usually don´t like most of the Boswell)


yeah that is a really nice one!!


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Blaylock, that's a beaut!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

That pipe is sooo-weeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!

I like my Boswell very much, too. Smokes very well and the "ridge" finish feels good in the hand. It's a large pipe but doesn't threaten to give me TMJ.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I looked at his pipes and two are left. Judging from the quality I saw, I was expecting to see a $400ish price tag only to see $160ish. You guys are saying these are great puffers so they must be real bargains. Hope to add one soon.


----------

